# Runden



## Wusaa (24. Apr 2007)

Hi,

kann mir jemand nen ansatz für folgende Aufgabe geben?

eine Zahl X soll auf das nächstliegende Vielfache von 100 runden. 149 --> 100 ; 150 --> 200


MfG


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

-Durch 100 Teilen
-Math.round
-Mit 100 Multiplizieren


----------



## Wusaa (24. Apr 2007)

wie meinst du das?
sind das 3 möglichkeiten oder soll ich die nacheinandern ausführen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2007)

Denk mal logisch drüber nach, dann sollte sich die Frage von alleine beantworten.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2007)

für ints ist noch zu beachten:
double klein = int / 100.0;
runden
* 100


wenn man einfach nur 199/100 teilt kommt 1 raus


----------



## Wusaa (24. Apr 2007)

hm ich kann euch wirklich nicht folgen


----------



## Marco13 (24. Apr 2007)

double rounded = 100.0 * Math.round(zahl / 100.0);


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2007)

mein Tipp wird nur interessant falls du dich irgendwann mal wunderst, warum 199 zu 100 gerundet wird,
vorher kannst du den noch ignorieren,

zum Verstehen des ersten Tipps liegt die Anleitung ja dabei


----------



## Wusaa (24. Apr 2007)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		int x;
		
		x = 53;
						
		double rounded = 100.0 * Math.round(x/100.0);
					
		System.out.print(.........);
	}
	
}
```


was muss anstelle der ..... hin damit er die neu gerundete zahl ausgibt?


----------



## Wusaa (24. Apr 2007)

Ok das habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, doch jetzt habe ich schon wieder ein neues problem  :roll: 

Ich verstehe nicht warum das out.print mit meinem inhalt nicht ausgegeben werden kann???


```
public class Runden {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		int x;
		double sum = 0;
		
		x = 151;
						
		sum  = 100.0 * Math.round(x/100.0);
					
		System.out.print(+x "gerundet auf das nächstliegende Vielfache von 100 ist " +sum );
	}
	
}
```


----------



## Wusaa (24. Apr 2007)

hab den fehler gefunden  :applaus:


----------

